# More information is better



## retireinthephilippines (10 mo ago)

Hello to anyone who can shed light on the CURRENT (2022) requirements for my filipino wife to come to the USA. I THINK I understand I-130, I-130A, and I-129, plus Passport, etc

Can anyone share relevant information that might help expedite this travel

Thank you
Dave


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Your wife will need a Philippine passport and here's a link to this topic it's still somewhat in work so hopefully someone who's done this can shed light. 

From what I remember it's a lengthy process, the wheels turn very slow here also. 

Useful Links For Expats


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

*retireinthephilippines*


it takes longer for a wife to come to the USA then a fiancee. I brought my fiancee to the USA 11 years ago and it took me 8 months for all the paperwork to be approved. I had to fill out a lot of forms and prove my income that she would not be a burden on the system here. I know bringing a wife here that you have to fill out some different forms.

Do a search on the requirements to bring her here. Make sure you send everything needed the first time or it will hold everything up. Take your time and fill all forms out properly. You don't need an immigration attorney if you take your time and do everything right.

art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

retireinthephilippines said:


> Hello to anyone who can shed light on the CURRENT (2022) requirements for my filipino wife to come to the USA. I THINK I understand I-130, I-130A, and I-129, plus Passport, etc
> 
> Can anyone share relevant information that might help expedite this travel
> 
> ...


The way you asked the question is slightly confusing. Do you want to have your wife come to the U.S. permanently or temporarily as a tourist?

I can help you but I really recommend you join Visa Journey forum for up to date advice from knowledgeable and experienced people. 


art1946 said:


> it takes longer for a wife to come to the USA then a fiancee.


That was probably true before Covid but no longer. Fiance visas in Manila were stopped during Covid so now there is a backlog. IR/CR married visas were given priority even after they restarted the fiance visas. Not sure how it is now but on the Visa Journey forum I mentioned, they have a way of estimating how long it will take for various types of visas. I have IR visas in process for my wife and stepdaughter but now I am stalling because we no longer know if we want to move to the U.S.


----------

